# Ebay Strut Bar



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Do you think this strut bar is any good? It seems nameless as there is not really a description on the site. Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1841308347


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Nothing? No one has bought these or some that look like those? Is there anything that could go wrong with these things? What is better about Stillens struts over these? I mean, people make their own exhausts, isnt this almost the same thing?


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

if it fits well buy it! nothing warrants paying $200+ on a fucking strut tower bar...... its just to hold the towers together... any aluminum rod can do this. Its just sometimes the cheaper ones dont fit as well.


----------



## m14cstud (Jul 15, 2002)

*Strut bars*

Yeah I bought a strut bar off ebay, not that model but from espeedgogo, it works fine and fits almost perfectly. Yeah I really like the Stillen bar, but it is way too expensive for its purpose. I think you are mostly paying for brand name and looks, not performance differences. SO I say buy it and try it out.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Bad STB*

I've seen a bad STB before. It was one of the M.I.T. (Made in Taiwan) product. You could actually hand flex that bar. I thought it was funny... If you try to flex the bar and it feels nice'n solid, then the bar is OK. Just don't get the flexible bar. lol


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Bar strength is only half the story. You also must assess the rigidity of the bracket. Shorter bracket-to-mounting surface distance equals shorter lever-arm and less twist in the bracket. Despite the price, Stillen has one of the best-engineered strut tower bars by the above criterion.

Some people in the know claim that a control arm crossbrace is of more benefit to chassis rigidity than a strut tower bar for the Sentra due to the design of the control arm mounting.

I have both.


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

I got one of of ebay and everything is a-ok.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2002)

I got both front and back from Ebay and they work great.. solid ass fuck and dont flex like the one mentioned earlier...


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

tHERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH THE STRUT BARS BEING SOLD ON EBAY BUT FROM THE LOOKS OF THE BAR IN THE PICTURE I CAN'T IMAGINE HOW YOU HOOD WOULD CLOSE.. i SAY THIS BECAUSE THE MOUNT SEEM TO PROP THE BAR ALL THE WAY UP INTO THE AIR.. IF I PUT THAT STRUT ON MY 99 SENTRA SE AND CLOSED SLAMED MY HODD DOWN I COULD PROBLY BEND THE HOOD IN HALF WITH THEAT STRUT MOUNTED IN PLACE.. i PICKED UP A APC STRUT FOR 25 BUCKS AND IT WORKS JUST FINE.


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

NJDYSON said:


> *tHERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH THE STRUT BARS BEING SOLD ON EBAY BUT FROM THE LOOKS OF THE BAR IN THE PICTURE I CAN'T IMAGINE HOW YOU HOOD WOULD CLOSE.. i SAY THIS BECAUSE THE MOUNT SEEM TO PROP THE BAR ALL THE WAY UP INTO THE AIR.. IF I PUT THAT STRUT ON MY 99 SENTRA SE AND CLOSED SLAMED MY HODD DOWN I COULD PROBLY BEND THE HOOD IN HALF WITH THEAT STRUT MOUNTED IN PLACE.. i PICKED UP A APC STRUT FOR 25 BUCKS AND IT WORKS JUST FINE. *


I think the bar in that pic is just placed upside down so it looks really tall.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *Do you think this strut bar is any good? It seems nameless as there is not really a description on the site. Thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1841308347 *


I'm waiting on my STB from ebay too. My total with shipping is $38. Unless you are doing some serious autox, don't spend the money on a name brand STB.

Q in Sac


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2002)

*i bought one*

yeah... i just got mine today... for 10 bucks im not complaining.. the only thing that would make it bad is the rigidity of the bar, which seems okay... and the rigidity of the mounts... which seems weak! but its still 10 bucks, it still helps... and you can always make things stronger...


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2002)

I got mine on ebay for $23.00. solid as hell with no flex. its not like yours though.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

anyone pick up the rear strut..?


----------

